

Looking for a Website for (sharing) Books and getting suggestions - enj

Some days ago I read about a new website and as far as I can remember, it was from a polish developer. It's about books and sharing books, with a small social network part. You can enter the books you've read and get suggestions for new books.
I just cant remember the website's name and cant find it neither. Help please!
======
iKnowKungFoo
Dunno which site you're thinking of, but I've used Shelfari for a while.

------
abe1234
<http://booklikes.com/>

~~~
enj
Yes! Thanks a lot.

